# تصميم المستشفيات.



## نبيل الجبري (21 مارس 2007)

كما هو معلوم فان الهندسه الطبيه ليست معروفه بشكل واسع في مجتمعاتنا العربيه كما هو الحال بالنسبه للهندسه المدنيه والميكانيكيه والكهربائيه والالكترونيه .
وهي تتولى بالدرجه الاساس كل مايتعلق بالاجهزه الطبيه كهربائيا والكترونيا وميكانيكيا .
ولكن السؤال الذي أطرحه ......هل يمكن ان نضع جهازا طبيا بالعراء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟.
أم ان لهذه الاجهزة غرفها الخاصه بها من حيث التصميم والديكور وما الى ذلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟.
إذن هل من المعقول ان يتعلم المهندس الطبي كيفية صيانة وابتكار وتشغيل جهاز دون ان يعرف ماهية المكان الذي يوضع فيه مثل هذا الجهاز ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟.
إذن انا ارى انه من الضروري ان توضع تصاميم ومخططات المستشفيات والمراكز الصحيه بمختلف اشكالها وانواعها هنا ليتم الربط بين الجهاز والمكان الذي سيوضع فيه .
واتمنى ان نرى تصاميم ومخططات لمستشفيات ومراكز صحيه هنا في القريب العاجل .


----------



## eng_mohand (21 مارس 2007)

فعلا لكل قسم مواصفات انشائيه خاصه به .وخصوصا اقسام العمليات والاشعه


----------



## eng.rm (21 مارس 2007)

اخى الكريم السلام عليكم 

ما هو المطلوب معرفة فى تصميم المستشفيات ؟
وانشاء الله نقوم بالرد على الاسئلة

وشكرا ااااا


----------



## مهندس معدات طبية (25 مارس 2007)

*تصميم المستشفيات*

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللـه وبركاته:

هذه المشاركة هي أول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى الرائع. ولن أطيل المقدمة ولكن لابد لي من أن أشكر جميع المهندسين المشاركين على موضوعاتهم المفيدة وجزاهم اللـه عنا خير الجزاء.

في الملف المرفق توزع الأجهزة اللازمة لتجهيز غرفة عمليات وتوابعها وهو ملف إكسل .... في المرات القادمة (وسيكون هناك مرات قادمة إن شاء اللـه) سيكون ملف أوتوكاد بإذن اللـه، وليس فقط لغرف العمليات.

وشكر خاص للأخ نبيل الجبري صاحب الموضوع، هذا الموضوع الذي غفل عنه الكثيرون فهندسة المشافي وتصميمها هي من اختصاصنا وليس من اختصاص المعماري.

وفي الختام .... سلام.


----------



## محمد فؤاد (25 مارس 2007)

مشكور اخي على المشاركة


----------



## سمراء فلسطين (26 مارس 2007)

مرحبا مهندس معدات طبيه شكرا كتير لمشاركتك وبتمنى الك التقدم والنجاح ...
عندي توضيح بسيط مهام تصميم المستشفى وبناؤه تتم بواسطه المهندس الطبي ومساعده المهندس المعماري...يعني المهندس الطبي بلا مهندس معماري مافيه يبني مشفى و العكس صحيح وطبعا فيه هيئات خاصه ببناء المستشفى انشا الله بالقريب العاجل بوافيك بتفاصيل اكثر


----------



## مهندس معدات طبية (27 مارس 2007)

*تصميم المستشفيات*

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللـه وبركاته:

شكرا للرد وهذا ما قصدته في الواقع، فلا يمكننا كمهندسين طبيين الاستغناء عن المعماري في هندسة المشافي، كما ولا يمكنه الاستغناء عن المدني فلا بد من وجود هذه الاختصاصات معاً لتصميم المشفى.

وفي الملف المرفق مخطط لغرفة عمليات والأجهزة التي يجب أن تتوفر فيها.

أرجو وضع الملاحظات والنواقص حتى نصل معاً إلى مخطط أقرب ما يكون إلى المثالي، وعند الانتهاء من غرفة العمليات ننتقل إلى غرفة أخرى وقسم آخر في المشفى.

وشكراً مرة أخرى للأخ نبيل الجبري صاحب الموضوع.

وفي الختام سلام.


----------



## سمراء فلسطين (28 مارس 2007)

المشرفون على دراسه وتنفيذ المستشفى ينقسموا الى هيئتين (هذا التقسيم اتى من بعد تجارب)…
الهيئه الاولى :- 
وهي هيئه عامه وتتالف من :
1- المدير العام: الذي يقوم بالاتصال مع كافه عناصر الهيئتين 
 وهو المنسق العام .
2- المسؤول المالي: يقوم بتامين وصرف الاموال.
3- ممثل عن مجلس المدينه :وهو مسؤول عن بناء المشفى وفقا لما تتطلبه حاجيات المدينه او البلده .
4- ممثلين لتقدم النصائح الطبيه بشكل عام وعاده هم الاطباء .
5- رؤساء اقسام المستشفى حيث يقدم كل منهم نصائح خاصه بقسمه .


كافه اقتراحات وانتقادات هذه الهيئه تنقل بشكل دائم الى الهيئه الثانيه .
حيث ان الهيئه الثانيه تكون هيئه متخصصه ودائمه ومسؤوله بشكل مباشر عن تصميم المشفى وتنفيذها وتكون هذه الهيئه مؤلفه من :

1- المستشار الطبي وعاده يكون من كبار الاطباء.
2- المهندس المعماري .
3- المستشار الهندسي وهو المهندس الطبي.
كذلك فان الهيئه الثانيه كثيرا ما تستدعي مختصين من اختصاصات مختلفه لياخذوا ادوارهم وذلك في الاوقات المحدده لهم وهؤلاء المختصين هم :


· مهندس كهرباء .
· مهندس ميكانيك .
· مهندس مدني .
· اخصائي غسيل وتعقيم .
· مطابخ .
· حدائق .
· ديكور داخلي .
· تجهيزات .
· مهندس صوت .


فريق كامل متكامل لا نستطيع التخلي عن جزء منه لذلك لانستطيع القول ان بناء المستشفى من مهام المهندس الطبي فقط..


وشكرا…​


----------



## محمد عبد الباسط (28 مارس 2007)

انا بشكر لكل من ساهم فى تقديم هذه المعلومات القيمه
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (1 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الردود الجميله جدا والمفيده .


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (1 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الردود الجميله جدا والمفيده .


----------



## omran.z (3 أبريل 2007)

Thanx very much


----------



## yassersamman (21 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على المعلومات وإذا أمكن أي شيء عن المشافي النفسية وتصميمها


----------



## الطيب23 (3 مايو 2007)

شكرا على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## meito (27 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا للاخوان 
اود ان اضيف ان المهندس الطبي مسؤليته تتجاوز حد المشاركة في التصميم
حيث ان التخطيط منذ البداية لعمل اي مستشفى يتم عن طيق المهندسين الطبيين
وانشاء الله عما قريب سافيدكم ببعض الكتب والمراجع في هذا الموضوع


----------



## meito (27 أغسطس 2007)

اخي : مهندس معدات طبية شكرا لك على المشاركة الرائعة
اود فقط ان اصحح معلومة مهمة جدا وهي ان من ضمن المواصفات العالمية
لتصميم المستشفيات ان (لا تقل) مساحة غرف العمليات عن (7 امتار* 6 امتار)
وذلك لاعتبارات كثيرة


----------



## شبارجل (27 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

شكرا جزيلا لصاحب الموضوع على اثارة هذة القضية الهامة

تزداد اهمية دراسة مواصفات المبنى المستخدم للجهاز الطبي ما زيادة خطورة الجهازالطبي مثل الاجهزة التى تعمل ب الاشعة ك X-ray وغيرها وخاصة ارضية الغرفة وسمك الجدران المحيطة وكذالك السقف علما بأن كل جدار من هذة الجدران له مواصفات خاصة تعتمد اذا كان يقف في طريق الاشعة مباشرة او على جوانبها 

وهذة لا شك تحتاج ب الدرجة الاولى الى المهندس الطبي الذي يحدد سمك هذة الجدران ونوع المادة الواجب استخدامها في بنائها كي يقوم المهندس المدني ب التصميم على ضوئها 


اجدد شكري لكاتب الموضوع ولجميع الاخوة الاعزاء الذين اثروا معلوماتنا بأضافاتهم

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نشوان عزاوي (29 أبريل 2008)

الأخوة الأعزاء... هناك مفهوم خاطئ بالنسبة للمهندس الطبي، فهو ليس مهندس معدات طبية أو لصيانة الأجهزة الطبية... بل له مهام أهم من ذلك بكثير منها دراسة و تصميم المشافي و المخابر و العيادات و غيرها، نظراً لوجود شروط أساسية فيها من كافة النواحي الشكلية و الوظيفية و شروط التمديدات الكهربائية (استطاعات الأجهزة المتوقع وضعها) و المائية (الخاصة بعمل التجهيزات و التنظيف و التعقيم) و الصرف الصحي (لوجود مواد خطرة خاصة) و الحيز الفراغي الخاص بالأجهزة والكادر الطبي والتمريضي والخدمي (اللازم لعمل القسم بأفضل طريقة)... و غيرها من الشروط الخاصة جداً... و خاصة العقامة (مثلاً يجب أن تكون أسقف غرف العمليات و العناية المشددة و التعقيم المركزي كتيمة للتهوية و التحجيب من الأشعة و غيرها... و.... ....)


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

موضوع جامد اوى


----------



## hammouda (16 مارس 2009)

أحسنت بارك الله فيك شكرا.........


----------



## ايمن حسين (9 يونيو 2009)

امل القاء الضوء على بعض التفاصيل الخاصة بما يلى 
1- نظام شبكة الغازات الطبية بالمستشفيات بكل غرفة
2-الاحتياطات المطلوبة لاعمال الارضيات والدهانات والتشطيب بكل غرفة 
3-الاعمال الخاصة بغرفة الاشعة 
ولكم وافر التحية


----------



## أبو موئل (14 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وأرجو أن تتكرر مثل هذه المعلومات المفيدة لباقي أقسام المشفى


----------



## نورا-83 (13 يوليو 2009)

*طلب مساعدة*

ممكن اعرف المواصفات الانشائية لغرف الامراض المعدية.مع الشكر:11::10:


----------



## meravana (3 نوفمبر 2010)

مرحبا ممكن مخطط لغرفة عمليات


----------



## مهندس مصرى 2010 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لكل من ساهم فى الموضوع 
ولو ممكن معلومات عن الموضوع دة كمان اكون شاكر جدا
لانى بيستهوينى ونفسى احترفة ولو هناك من يستطيع مساعدتى فى هذا اكون ممتن جدا


----------



## سامي الابراهيمي (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*تحياتي*

شكرا على هذا لامجهود الرائع


----------



## سامي الابراهيمي (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*القلب الصناعي*

موضوع مشوق ومفيد


----------



## ladyoskar (24 نوفمبر 2011)

:11:ججيد اريد غرفة عيووووون


----------



## mo'men hussein (29 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## askndr (29 سبتمبر 2012)

:56:جزاك الله خير​:56:


----------



## Nana Eng (19 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
ممكن بعض المعلومات والمخططات عن تصميم مستشفى سرطان ضروري جدااا لمشروعي التخرج


----------



## حمدي النمر (31 أكتوبر 2012)

رائع جداوجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## amertaher (5 نوفمبر 2012)

ابحت مهندس مصمم للمستشفيات ارجو المساعدة


----------

